# De Girolamo trash: si fa leccare le gambe da Giletti



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2021)

*Nunzia De Girolamo*, moglie del ministro per gli affari regionali Francesco Boccia, ex parlamentare di Forza Italia e ministro passata al mondo dello spettacolo, per lanciare il suo programma "Ciao Maschio" che andrà in onda in seconda serata su Rai 1 da sabato 13 febbraio, si è fatta fotografare su Chi assieme a *Massimo Giletti *che sarà il primo ospite della trasmissione, il quale è solito ospitare lei nel suo programma "Non è l'Arena".

Ma non finisce qui, tra le foto presenti su Chi c'è n'è una dove Giletti simula una *leccata di gambe *alla De Girolamo. Su Giletti lei afferma: "_Ci piacciamo, ma non possiamo stare insieme perchè lo insulto di continuo. Mio marito geloso? Non è geloso di nessuno, è distratto e lavora troppo per accorgersi di queste cose_".

Foto sotto spoiler:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nunzia De Girolamo*, moglie del ministro per gli affari regionali Francesco Boccia, ex parlamentare di Forza Italia e ministro passata al mondo dello spettacolo, per lanciare il suo programma "Ciao Maschio" che andrà in onda in seconda serata su Rai 1 da sabato 13 febbraio, si è fatta fotografare su Chi assieme a *Massimo Giletti *che sarà il primo ospite della trasmissione, il quale è solito ospitare lei nel suo programma "Non è l'Arena".
> 
> Ma non finisce qui, tra le foto presenti su Chi c'è n'è una dove Giletti simula una *leccata di gambe *alla De Girolamo. Su Giletti lei afferma: "_Ci piacciamo, ma non possiamo stare insieme perchè lo insulto di continuo. Mio marito geloso? Non è geloso di nessuno, è distratto e lavora troppo per accorgersi di queste cose_".
> 
> ...



E' stata un ministro della Repubblica, ora fa parte del mondo dello spettacolo. Non noto la differenza, nel caso specifico.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nunzia De Girolamo*, moglie del ministro per gli affari regionali Francesco Boccia, ex parlamentare di Forza Italia e ministro passata al mondo dello spettacolo, per lanciare il suo programma "Ciao Maschio" che andrà in onda in seconda serata su Rai 1 da sabato 13 febbraio, si è fatta fotografare su Chi assieme a *Massimo Giletti *che sarà il primo ospite della trasmissione, il quale è solito ospitare lei nel suo programma "Non è l'Arena".
> 
> Ma non finisce qui, tra le foto presenti su Chi c'è n'è una dove Giletti simula su un letto una *leccata di gambe *alla De Girolamo. Su Giletti lei afferma: "_Ci piacciamo, ma non possiamo stare insieme perchè lo insulto di continuo. Mio marito geloso? Non è geloso di nessuno, è distratto e lavora troppo per accorgersi di queste cose_".
> 
> ...



Poi non meravigliamoci se vengono commessi omicidi via social da bambine di 12 anni.

Mi piacerebbe sentire i commenti dei soliti filosofi buonisti radical-chic che inneggiano ad un nuovo mondo di libertà ed ed etica, adesso che abbiamo fatto fuori tutti i grandi demoni del passato, abbiamo eletto salvatori della patria, censurato film razzisti e buttato giù le statue dei criminali.

Mi piacerebbe proprio leggerli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Gennaio 2021)

Che omunculo Giletti, mamma mia


----------



## Milanoide (27 Gennaio 2021)

Io per questa ho un debole...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2021)

E' risaputo da tanti anni che sia l'amante di Giletti, ma poi non vedete che faccia da cornuto che ha Boccia?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' risaputo da tanti anni che sia l'amante di Giletti, ma poi non vedete che faccia da cornuto che ha Boccia?



ma davvero è l'amante o è una battuta?

ma poi non dicevano che giletti era gay?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma davvero è l'amante o è una battuta?
> 
> ma poi non dicevano che giletti era gay?



Beh, se intendi che esista una dichiarazione ufficiale dei due, non la troverai 

Però è risaputo dagli addetti ai lavori, ed è evidente dalle battutine che si fanno sempre e la complicità.

Giletti non è gay, è stato assieme alla Clerici e alla deputata Moretti del PD (bella milf anche lei).


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma davvero è l'amante o è una battuta?
> 
> *ma poi non dicevano che giletti era gay?*


Ma se c'era un periodo, tanti anni fa quando era in Rai, che Striscia ci fece vari servizi sfottò dove ad ogni donna che aveva in trasmissione le guardava le poppe. 

Grande Giletti!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, se intendi che esista una dichiarazione ufficiale dei due, non la troverai
> 
> Però è risaputo dagli addetti ai lavori, ed è evidente dalle battutine che si fanno sempre e la complicità.
> 
> Giletti non è gay, è stato assieme alla Clerici e alla deputata Moretti del PD (bella milf anche lei).



ma alla fine l'ha quasi confermato "mio marito è distratto non se ne accorge" , poi puo pure essere che boccia sia un cockold


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Altre foto, sempre da Chi:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------

